# Intel HD 5500 acceleration



## Patrick Bär (Aug 1, 2015)

I open a new thread, that's probably more efficient 

Is there a way to accelerate the output of the above video card in a notebook? Current one is terribly slow.


----------



## ColdfireMC (Aug 2, 2015)

https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics



If I'm not wrong, i915 driver is WIP, so you have to wait for video acceleration.


----------



## Patrick Bär (Aug 5, 2015)

I bring this one up again, if I may 

Maybe there is some solution to use the VESA driver and speed it up? I do no games or full screen video, so it should be sufficient to have 20something fps.


----------



## ColdfireMC (Aug 5, 2015)

Patrick Bär said:


> I bring this one up again, if I may
> 
> Maybe there is some solution to use the VESA driver and speed it up? I do no games or full screen video, so it should be sufficient to have 20something fps.



Use the smallest available resolution that fits your screen. Also, try to use the lowest bpp available (15 or 16 bits or 8 bits if you need some extra speed), that saves a lot of memory and operations. Turn off composition and related effects and eye candy, turn off vsync, and CPU power saving, use a DE like x11-wm/xfce4, or x11-wm/fluxbox. The main goal with this, is to maintain a smooth text scrolling. Remember that software rendering needs ridiculous brute force...and just a note, with a i7-3930 and 8gb's of ram (in quad channel), Minecraft runs at 30fps (FreeBSD-10.1-RELEASE).

Patience


----------

